# Sikh Population: DEcline



## Sikh80 (Jan 11, 2008)

NEW DELHI, Sept 7 (OneWorld) - India's release Monday of the country's 2001 religion-wise population Census, reveals that the 19 million strong minority Sikh community has reduced in numbers from 24.3 percent in 1991 to 18.2 percent in 2001, and has one of the lowest sex ratios of women to men.

OneWorld South Asia Home / In depth / Development / Population - Small Families, Less Women Cut India's Sikh Population


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 11, 2008)

You already posted this news.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is the news which you posted on jan-5

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/gurmat-vichaar/18962-small-families-less-women-cut-india.html


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 11, 2008)

*World Religions*

Christians 32.71% (of which Roman Catholics 17.28%, Protestants 5.61%, Orthodox 3.49%, Anglicans 1.31%)
Muslims 19.67%
Hindus 13.28%
Buddhists 5.84%
Sikhs 0.38%
Jews 0.23%
other religions 13.05%
non-religious 12.43%
atheists 2.41% (2002 est.) 

Sikh Population, Census in the World, India, UK and USA


----------



## Amarpal (Jan 11, 2008)

Dear member

From your post I am not able to learn the real trend in the population of the followers of Sikh religion.

To me number is important but, quality of we Sikh is more important. As the statistics you have projected indicate that the percentage of Jews is less than that of Sikhs but, see the infulence that they have in our world.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh




Sikh Population, Census in the World, India, UK and USA[/quote]


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> NEW DELHI, Sept 7 (OneWorld) - India's release Monday of the country's 2001 religion-wise population Census, reveals that the 19 million strong minority Sikh community has reduced in numbers from 24.3 percent in 1991 to 18.2 percent in 2001, and has one of the lowest sex ratios of women to men.
> 
> OneWorld South Asia Home / In depth / Development / Population - Small Families, Less Women Cut India's Sikh Population



are there any more recent numbers?  this data is 7 years old.  i'd also like to see numbers for sikhs OUTSIDE of india, as i believe sikhism is growing in western countries, which may "make up for" the decline in india.

i also wonder how they define who is sikh...


----------



## stupidjassi (Jan 11, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> i also wonder how they define who is sikh...


haha good one!


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, this has to be looked into. One can always google out. I do not think that sikhs outside India esp. 'white sikhs' would matter much.There % contribution would be very small.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sikh80;68440 I do not think that sikhs outside India esp. 'white sikhs' would matter much.[/quote said:
			
		

> i suppose this explains your attitude toward me.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 12, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> i suppose this explains your attitude toward me.


 
You may calculate the percentage of the white sikhs. I do not think there is any organisation that keeps such a data. If U have pl. share.:8-


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL

the %age figures given are wrong...

also this paragraph is absolutely **** 

<<Members of the community caution that the dwindling numbers of Sikhs should not disqualify them from seeking government employment. For instance, seats in the Indian Parliament, in the armed forces and the civil services should not be allocated on the basis of population. >>

there is no reservation based on religion/ population size


----------



## Sherab (Jan 13, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> i suppose this explains your attitude toward me.


I tend to think I, as a person, don't matter much.

"Those who understand the Lord's command, do not entertain egotism"


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sherab said:


> I tend to think I, as a person, don't matter much.
> 
> "Those who understand the Lord's command, do not entertain egotism"




i fear i'm not as spiritually advanced as you.   i still feel hurt when people are rude to me.  yes, it's probably a sign of ego, yes, i'm working on it.  

i'm happy for you that you're beyond these petty human emotions.  you're very lucky.


----------



## Sherab (Jan 13, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> i fear i'm not as spiritually advanced as you.   i still feel hurt when people are rude to me.  yes, it's probably a sign of ego, yes, i'm working on it.
> 
> i'm happy for you that you're beyond these petty human emotions.  you're very lucky.


I'm not saying i'm past it - I'm just saying that maybe it's better to not say something that shows ego - because when you do so, you are just letting your ego, then, take control.

On the other hand, if i had no ego - Why am i posting this?

Thank you for the insight Kaur ji.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 13, 2008)

1 RELIGION, MIGRATION, AND STATE POLICIES: SOUTH ASIAN MUSLIMS, SIKHS, AND HINDUS IN THE US

"





> I have 'discovered' Sikhi for about 6 months or so and have attended a Gurdwara a few times. I have forgotten to mention that I live in Cardiff, Wales, UK. There appears to be no other white people in the Gurdwara and so all conversation is in Punjabi. Similarly the worship and service are too. I don't wish to give up my new found desire to embrace Sikhism but I am finding it difficult to feel a part of the congregation. Can you help ..





> http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-youth/7924-being-new-sikh-trying-fit-sikhism.html
> 
> 
> pl. go thru. the above article.It is a nice reading as well.
> ...


----------

